# my newest project - 5 gal diy rimless natural light tank



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I had this 5 gal laying around. Originally my intentions were to breed guppies or CPDanios in it. After the stupid spilling of CO2 yeast into the 15 gallon tank, i figured i had to do a re-haul. I had a lot of moss that was growing on the branch that I clipped, and I decided it would be the perfect base for a CPDanio tank. they tend to eat their eggs if they can find them, so moss, marbles, or a breeding trap is pretty much necessary.

While I was doing a day of aquarium maintenance I reached under the sink for this tank and the rim was loose. Perfect. I literally popped off the rim and still have it in 1 piece in case of future use. I could have even removed the bottom rim, but I need a piece of foam to level the tank first. I still have to scrape some of the rims, but this is the first run and leak-proof set up. It will be easy to empty and refill this tank.

It is set up by my bedroom window with a 150w heater on the lowest setting and a whisper 10 internal filter. The filter doesn't allow me to fill the tank any further but it's alright for now and is pre-cycled. I have two rocks, a piece o clay pot, and a piece of driftwood in the tank as well.

I am considering a light. If I can find something affordable (free) I will use it. I have a 1 LED moonlight on it now at night. otherwise, it is completely natural light. My ambient room temperature is 74 even with windows open this time of year. The heater is ~76. I plan to remove the heater when spring actually arrives.

Here's the first pic:


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

i sometimes get these cheapy desk lamps for like $10, it would be perfect for your size tank. It holds just a standard flourescent screw in bulb, so you can always put in a Daylight Deluxe bulb in it (6500k)


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

oh yea you can get them at home depot


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Byronicle said:


> oh yea you can get them at home depot


oh wow, thanks! I will look into that. I think a single bulb would fit this tank perfectly.


----------



## ozi (Aug 23, 2007)

waddap with the disco ball? Saturday night fever


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

BettaBeats said:


> oh wow, thanks! I will look into that. I think a single bulb would fit this tank perfectly.


i have one over my 5 gallon as well, so it should be perfect


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

this tank is strictly for breeding CPD? That's so awesome. Keep us posted. Perhaps relocate this thread to "planted tank photos"


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> this tank is strictly for breeding CPD? That's so awesome. Keep us posted. Perhaps relocate this thread to "planted tank photos"


I am going to condition the water with two guppies and some shrimps. Hopefully the shrimps can keep the moss clean. Once the moss starts growing a bit more I will remove the shrimps to a 2 gal tank, the guppies back to the 15 gal, and move in the CPDanios.

I need to expand the bloodline though, so I have to find a few more CPDanios.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

ozi said:


> waddap with the disco ball? Saturday night fever


I used to work at the Eaton Centre. Lots of cool props that the stores throw out


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

here's an update after picking up a big batch of cherry red shrimps from ShrimpieLove tonight. great buy with lots of shrimps, almond leaves, and a nice batch of pellia too! that stuff is brittle! lol I tried to tie down some pellia to a ceramic plant ring. everything is this tank is held down by a rock or ceramic or fake lead weights. there is no substrate aside from mats of moss that i just cut out and it is pretty gunky.
tomorrow i may invert the clay pots (as they were intended to be) as breeding caves or the shrimps. They are already in this tank and I want to eventually shut down the 15 tall. so it will be a cherry and cpdanio breeding box.
I've read that its important to condition the fish with a special diet. there will be a set up of a brine shrimp hatchery pretty soon. the temperature is ~74

Other upgrades include an ancient 18"t8 thats not for aquarium use.. rescaping, and filter mesh cover.

I also have a slighty dinged disco ball for sale/trade if anyone is interested. it's about 97%.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey bettabeats  glad the shrimpies made the trip across the street hehe  
Ya pellia is kinda brittle, easiest way to tie it down is a hairnet, lay each piece out carefully and make a nice pile and cover a rock or whatever u want to use, then stretch out a hairnet over all of it and tie tight on the backside of the rock, then it will start to grow out slowly and make a uniform "bush" , and helps keep it all in one place, pieces that break off usually end up growing on my prefilter sponge so i just pull them off
Trying to tie this stuff with thread or fishing line just seems to break it 
I have a pellia bush thats almost the size of a melon now, and I made it from just a bit of pellia on a small skipping rock with hairnet 
Your tank looks great!!!!


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

Well this is such a cute little tank! 
I put 4 CP Danios into the tank, 2 male, 2 female from what I can see.

They are much more active in this small tank and definitely show pairing/shoaling behaviour.


I have an idea to replicate 'rain'.. this supposedly sparks the breeding. I'm going to open the windows during the spring rain storms and then drip water over the top of the tank, while i unplug the heater too.

I have a few weeks of conditioning them with good live foods though first.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I've actually succefully bred my cpds before, both purposely and by "accident" lol. I find that changing roughly 25% of the water with slightly cooler water triggers spawning. They spawn very similarly to white cloud minnows, once the females have slimmed down, that means they've laid their eggs. I then suggest having a second tank to move the adults into once the females have scattered their eggs. Otherwise they will eat all of them, they even eat the small fry. In a heavily planted 10 gallon tank, i only had 2 fry survive when i didn't remove the parents. Good luck with the breeding.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

One day Imma set up something just for breeding CPD's too


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

jon021 said:


> I've actually succefully bred my cpds before, both purposely and by "accident" lol. I find that changing roughly 25% of the water with slightly cooler water triggers spawning. They spawn very similarly to white cloud minnows, once the females have slimmed down, that means they've laid their eggs. I then suggest having a second tank to move the adults into once the females have scattered their eggs. Otherwise they will eat all of them, they even eat the small fry. In a heavily planted 10 gallon tank, i only had 2 fry survive when i didn't remove the parents. Good luck with the breeding.


I agree.. I have read many sites that say its the cooler temps and 'spring rain' that trigger successful breeding. I do have the moss on the bottom so hopefully at least some eggs will remain untouched. The only problem I see would be the guppies and the shrimp maybe having a snack. The guppies will be removed tonight I think, back into the 15. And the shrimp have enough gunk and algae and moss to eat.. I'm still unsure if I want to begin messing with the pH and hardness of the water, but it might be a possibility.


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

I haven't gotten around to breeding the cpdanios. Apparently the tank is a fair bit small, and I think the two guppies I let in disturbed their calmness. I will attempt again when I move to my new place in May.

I love this tank though, very simple. It is all natural light still, although I do have an old T8 or when I want to see the shrimps and fish.

Guppies have been removed.


----------

